# Help on choosing a car.



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

blindpig said:


> Or am I looking at all the wrong cars and there's a better option for me? I just heard Subaru's are the best in snow from a lot of people.


Ever heard of this thing called a TRUCK?

It would suit your needs far better than either of those cars. Especially when it comes to camping and towing. Broaden your horizons my friend!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> Ever heard of this thing called a TRUCK?
> 
> It would suit your needs far better than either of those cars. Especially when it comes to camping and towing. Broaden your horizons my friend!


I like the idea of being able to have a sports/rally car that can do snow too. Since I will be doing A LOT of driving with this car (trips from Vegas to Canada, CO, ect) so I like the higher gas mileage. I also like the refined style of cars over trucks, smoother ride, easier to drive around traffic, ect. ect. I was looking at a Frontier or a Tacoma but not sure, heard the Tacoma was a pretty bumpy ride.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

The Impreza comes in a 5-door, no? I'm pretty sure I've seen them around. It's a little lower than the Forester and has WRX engine. Best of both worlds.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

lol, I was definitely going to recommend the Tacoma. As far as the smoothness of the ride, yeah, you are gonna feel alot of bumps and whatnot, but thats the case with most trucks. However on the highway the ride will definitely be alot smoother than on surface roads. When it comes to a truck's ride, especially trucks that are meant to be used as OHV's a bumpier ride is definitely a good thing. A truck with a stiff suspension will hold up under rough conditions and will spare the rest of the truck from any excess stress. Plus, the Tacoma is one damn good lookin' truck! Oh and the mpg isnt too bad for the Tacoma, 20-22 mpg highway and around 18-19 for city.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

How much would it cost to upgrade the suspension to make a better ride? 
Just trying to take comfort into this since I will be very long trips all over. 
How much do you find yourself actually needing the extra ground clearance though? Would the difference from 6.1 to 8.9 make a big difference in the places I could reach for fresh lines ect ?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

DC5R said:


> The Impreza comes in a 5-door, no? I'm pretty sure I've seen them around. It's a little lower than the Forester and has WRX engine. Best of both worlds.


Yeah the WRX I'd be getting would be the 5 door hatch back. Main thing I'm worried about is ground clearance. I can throw the boards up on the roof rack and have room in trunk for boots ect. Also since the same engine is in the forester as the WRX I'm guessing it'd be able to tow a snowmobile if I got a hitch thing for it ect.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

blindpig said:


> How much would it cost to upgrade the suspension to make a better ride?
> Just trying to take comfort into this since I will be very long trips all over.
> How much do you find yourself actually needing the extra ground clearance though? Would the difference from 6.1 to 8.9 make a big difference in the places I could reach for fresh lines ect ?


The cost of upgrading your suspension is determined by alot of variables. Does it have leaf spring or coil springs or both? What kind of A-Arms and Sway bars will you need? What kind of modification needs to be done to accomodate these aftermarket additions? How much do you want to spend on aftermarket shocks? Your best bet would be to speak to your local auto shop or 4x4 shop and get good information from them.

As far as ground clearance goes, you are not limited to 8.9". If you are looking to upgrade the suspension, why not get a 2" or 3" suspension lift kit installed? You do that and you've got almost double the clearance of the subaru's. A decent 3" lift kit varies from $300-$600. Shop around, there are some killer deals out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

I'd go for the Forester. I have an Outback Sport, and it has more clearance than the rex. I'm in WA state and even at times when I'm going to the lots at resorts that aren't serviced very much, I wish I'd have more clearance. I'd only get the rex if you plan to go to lots that are serviced/plowed. I love Subarus, but they have they're limits. If you're really looking to go backcountry, you might want something else.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

You need a truck. If you are going to tow anything get a truck. The bigger the better IMO. I just don't think the subies are going to tow worth a damn. Actually it's not towing that is a problem, it's coming to a stop. You want a longer wheelbase than a car to tow.

Gas mileage won't be that big a deal...I don't think subaru's are known for great mileage.

Seriously, get a truck for living up there then you will never worry about ground clearance.

MDC


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I drive a 2001 Toyota tundra. My vote is for a truck. It sounds like you need function over form in a car/truck if you want to do all the things you were talking about. Quit worrying about style


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The Forester will work fine for you. It's an amazing car. I've driven a few in my search and found them to be the best car for outdoors. Skip the WRX, they are rally cars and don't perform as well as people like to think. For function, you would probably love the Forester. If can carry just as much as any truck if you have a luggage rack on top. Unless you are planning on hauling a camper or something, I'd stay away from trucks.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

4 cylinder xtra cab 4x4 truck. I am partial to Toyota Tacoma.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Finally I am getting some backup here! A truck is the way to go. No doubt about it.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys! After thinking about it last night, over a few beers, I think I decided to say F-it and get a Titan? I have always wanted a Titan and yeah MPG on it suck but oh well :cheeky4:. Can't see a better time in my life to get a Titan and I can do the more refined cars/trucks when I get older and can afford an Audi or something . Not 100% set on the Titan though. Think I'm going to go around to a few dealerships today and test drive a Tacoma, Frontier, Titan, and an F-150 (just since it won truck of the year). I talked to a buddy at work who has a WRX and one season he went up to UT and worked around snowbird. He said every once in awhile he'd get stuck but just carry your own tow rope. After hearing that I decided against the car route for sure, and the more I hear on this the more I think I should just bite the bullet and get a full size truck.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think snowolf is dead on with American trucks being easier to get parts for in Canada. Ford is really the only American company I would look at in that regard. For where you are moving too, the truck is probably a much better choice than an AWD car.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

dude, dodge magnum srt8...

better gas mileage than a truck 22/26, 6.1L v8 tons of storage space and they are hot!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

I need something good for the snow not just a big engine .


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, a Titan was way off from what I was thinking. I must have been mistaken about what you were planning on doing. You could make extra money plowing peoples' streets with that beast.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

I don't think I NEED a Titan just have always loved them. Well just got back from test driving one and after driving a Saturn sl1 and ford escort before that this thing just seemed WAYYY to big haha. It's impossible to move around . 

That's actually not a bad idea, how much would it cost to fix up a Titan into a plowing machine? Since I don't really want to work for the first winter I move up there and just board every day, plowing a few streets in the morning wouldn't be bad at all. Also never having lived in a snowy place before how would I go about finding clients? Is it the town that pays people to plow the residential streets or is it a collection from the people living there? Sorry I live in Vegas


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm completely confused as to what you want a vehicle for. You're all over the place. :laugh:

If you're just looking for a car that can store a lot of gear and handles amazingly well in the snow, a Forester is about as good as it gets. If you need to pull snowmobiles or something, you will probably want a truck, but I don't know anything about trucks so you'll have to talk to the others on here. I do know that the Toyota Hilux/Tacoma is about as tough as they get.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Alright, after flick montanas comment it made me think of what am I really going to use it for ect. I wouldn't be able to afford damages with plowing so I won't have to worry about that (thanks for the info snowolf)
I just got back from Toyota and test drove a Tundra (f-ing beast!) and a Tacoma. I really liked the Tacoma, was comfy, fast, felt like a solid ride, but one complaint would be it felt like there was a big delay in the throttle. Right now the Tacoma's looking like a good choice. Toyota's also hold value and are pretty reliable. Anyone have any opions on my choice? (it will be a 4x4 crew cab and not sure which packages yet).


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Todays Tacoma is more a midsize than a compact.. (please correct me if I am wrong here) Toyota's rule in my book, cannot go wrong. Your worried about throttle response? hmmm perhaps a truck is not the right choice for you if that is so important.. its a truck bro! go for the x cab so your buds have a place to ride.. good luck.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I'm completely confused as to what you want a vehicle for. You're all over the place. :laugh:
> 
> If you're just looking for a car that can store a lot of gear and handles amazingly well in the snow, a Forester is about as good as it gets. If you need to pull snowmobiles or something, you will probably want a truck, but I don't know anything about trucks so you'll have to talk to the others on here. I do know that the Toyota Hilux/Tacoma is about as tough as they get.


Wow, I haven't heard the Hilux get mentioned in awhile.:laugh:
definitely only marketed in foreign countries. But props to you Flick! It seems as though you did a wee bit o' research!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

blindpig said:


> Alright, after flick montanas comment it made me think of what am I really going to use it for ect. I wouldn't be able to afford damages with plowing so I won't have to worry about that (thanks for the info snowolf)
> I just got back from Toyota and test drove a Tundra (f-ing beast!) and a Tacoma. I really liked the Tacoma, was comfy, fast, felt like a solid ride, but one complaint would be it felt like there was a big delay in the throttle. Right now the Tacoma's looking like a good choice. Toyota's also hold value and are pretty reliable. Anyone have any opions on my choice? (it will be a 4x4 crew cab and not sure which packages yet).


I agree with your choice 100%. I swear I may just be the unofficial spokesman for Toyota Tacomas. I love 'em, i only wish I could afford one!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

tomtom88 said:


> Wow, I haven't heard the Hilux get mentioned in awhile.:laugh:
> definitely only marketed in foreign countries. But props to you Flick! It seems as though you did a wee bit o' research!


I thought they sold them in the US pre-1985 or something. Not sure. I didn't know where the OP lived so I had to cover my bases. :laugh:


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

You already drove the best 1/2 ton pickup you can get. Go buy the Tundra, get the 5.7 4x4, the rest of the options are up to you. You will love it in the snow, put some sand bags in the bed in winter and you will only use 4x4 when it's bad out.

If you are worried about throttle response, don't be. Go drive it again and get on it, it's fast. Turn of the VSS/VSC nannies and it'll rip your tires to bits when you stomp on it.

Will tow whatever you need no problems. Go find a 2008 that the dealers are trying to get out of their life and low ball them...they will deal.

Enjoy, you new Tundra.

MDC


----------



## jjammerstg (Mar 15, 2009)

Haha yeah i didn't even know the Hilux existed until the last few months. I'm deployed to the dez right now and it seems like vehicle of choice over here is the toyota hilux. You should check out the nissan frontier though if your going to look at a mid sized truck. They retail for just a little less than the tacoma but you can find a used one ('06,'07) for a lot cheaper than a used tacoma. With that said though tacomas hold there value like crazy which is good once you get your hands on one, and want to sell in the future.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Haha man and I thought the Tundra was a beast. 

I think if I can find a 4x4 crew cab tundra under $25k I think I will have to grab that up. Tomorrow I will be going down to the Nissan/Toyota dealerships tomorrow that are right by a highway and try all 4 out on the highway. Depending on results I might still look at a Subaru Forester but I've never really wanted a SUV, especially a compact SUV. So it's nice that I might of found a second choice.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

audi a4 :thumbsup:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> audi a4 :thumbsup:


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

blindpig said:


> How much would it cost to upgrade the suspension to make a better ride?
> Just trying to take comfort into this since I will be very long trips all over.
> How much do you find yourself actually needing the extra ground clearance though? Would the difference from 6.1 to 8.9 make a big difference in the places I could reach for fresh lines ect ?


I have a 19-year-old Jeep with a lift and aggressive oversized tires.... and I drive it all over the place and on very long trips. It's very reliable and the ride isn't honestly that bad, especially once you've gotten used to it. Also, with a few minor engine upgrades and proper maintenance I can get up to ~22 mpg highway. Now I'm not necessarily recommending a 19-year-old Jeep because they're not for everyone (despite the fact that I love mine and if you plan to do offroading Jeeps are the way to go), but my point is you can get a good reliable truck or SUV very cheap and still have a decent ride and decent mileage, so don't make that your concern. Plus if you get the right SUV or truck, it'll kick the shit out of any Subie in snow and be better for other outdoors things like camping, fishing, hunting, etc.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

blindpig said:


> Alright, after flick montanas comment it made me think of what am I really going to use it for ect. I wouldn't be able to afford damages with plowing so I won't have to worry about that (thanks for the info snowolf)
> I just got back from Toyota and test drove a Tundra (f-ing beast!) and a Tacoma. I really liked the Tacoma, was comfy, fast, felt like a solid ride, but one complaint would be it felt like there was a big delay in the throttle. Right now the Tacoma's looking like a good choice. Toyota's also hold value and are pretty reliable. Anyone have any opions on my choice? (it will be a 4x4 crew cab and not sure which packages yet).


New Toyotas do not have the reliability that made old Toyotas famous in my experience. Unfortunately, the old Toyotas that have that reliability don't have the power of the new ones.... Also the new ones have way too much plastic on the outside, so they'll break pretty easy.

As for throttle response, get a manual. Instant throttle response every time....



mdc said:


> You already drove the best 1/2 ton pickup you can get. Go buy the Tundra, get the 5.7 4x4, the rest of the options are up to you. You will love it in the snow, put some sand bags in the bed in winter and you will only use 4x4 when it's bad out.
> 
> If you are worried about throttle response, don't be. Go drive it again and get on it, it's fast. Turn of the VSS/VSC nannies and it'll rip your tires to bits when you stomp on it.
> 
> ...


The 5.7 is an engine with a lot of problems. I would avoid it.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Only plastic on my truck is under the front bumper and the grill. Sure it'll break if you hit something, but metal would break/bend also.

No problems at all with the 5.7 and I've not heard of any. I know a good amount of people with the new generation Tundras.

Only problem I've had was with the front differential. It was not setting back properly after going from 4x4 to 4x2. That was replaced under warrenty and it's been fine since.

MDC


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sounds like your experiences have been better than mine...


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Willy36 said:


> New Toyotas do not have the reliability that made old Toyotas famous in my experience. Unfortunately, the old Toyotas that have that reliability don't have the power of the new ones.... Also the new ones have way too much plastic on the outside, so they'll break pretty easy.
> 
> As for throttle response, get a manual. Instant throttle response every time....
> 
> ...


I have yet to have any issues with my newer Scion TC(owned by Toyota) in the 3 years i've had it almost...granted thats not super old but apart from gas and oil changes i havent put a cent into it in nearly 3 years.

As for new cars...once i get my house and sort out my finances i hope to sell my Scion TC for 10-13k and use some of my 8k Obama-bucks(TM) from buying my first house and get a Subaru Legacy or some other AWD car that i can take up to the mountain easier. My Scion TC can get up fairly well with snow tires, but on those really good pow days where theres snow all over the road I cant trust it much without chains...and i hate chains.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> I have yet to have any issues with my newer Scion TC(owned by Toyota) in the 3 years i've had it almost...granted thats not super old but apart from gas and oil changes i havent put a cent into it in nearly 3 years.
> 
> As for new cars...once i get my house and sort out my finances i hope to sell my Scion TC for 10-13k and use some of my 8k Obama-bucks(TM) from buying my first house and get a Subaru Legacy or some other AWD car that i can take up to the mountain easier. My Scion TC can get up fairly well with snow tires, but on those really good pow days where theres snow all over the road I cant trust it much without chains...and i hate chains.


:laugh: My idea of long-term reliability is an engine that will run past 300k for 20+ years.... If you haven't had problems in the last 3 years, it just means you didn't get a lemon.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well you said reliability in newer Toyotas..20 years isnt "New" lol...hell even a car made in 2000 isnt "New"


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Well you said reliability in newer Toyotas..20 years isnt "New" lol...hell even a car made in 2000 isnt "New"


ah fair enough.... it all made sense what i was trying to say in my head, but my brain isn't functioning 100% right now....


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Willy, what kind of motor probs you having with your tundra? What year and model do you have?

MDC


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't have a Tundra, I'm talking about friends' cars, and not just the Tundra. I should have been more clear. But anyways it just seems to me that a lot of them are having transmission issues and electrical gremlins. The motors seem solid. However, I have read that on the 5.7 there is a problem with the camshaft grenading at higher RPM's, which causes enough damage to the engine that the block has to be replaced.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Alright guys, you pointed me in the way of the truck so now that I am stuck yet again I will ask for some help.
I'm pretty sure I either want a 07-09 Titan CC (preferably pro4x if I can find one, SE if I can't) 4X4 or 07-09 Ram 1500 CC 4x4 with around the same features as the SE. 
The Titan has always been my favorite looking truck and is faster than the Ram's but it a little more expensive. I also found out that the Titan will be discontinued after the 2010 model. For 2011 they be coming out with a more "Ram" inspired truck and will be made in the Dodge factories. I see this as it kills the value of the titan as soon as the 2011 "truck" comes out, but at the same time I am planning on keeping the truck a while so not TOO worried about value of the truck. So I feel like I may be able to get a couple thousand off the Titan with this info and act like its a big factor for me?
On the other hand I could get the Ram since obviously it's a reliable truck if Nissan is willing to have Dodge make a car for them. The Ram has also been a 2nd favorite and the 2009 model looks sick. I think the Ram gets a little worse gas mileage (from reading around on the forums not the stickers) than the Titan with less speed but hey it is cheaper and I can probably find one with a little more bells and whistles since there are so many more Ram 4x4's out here than Titan 4x4's. 
What do you guys think I should do? I want a truck that will be very reliable with the regular maintenance. I'm hoping to come close to get 300,000 miles out of it? Would either be able to? 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Is there really that much more difficulty to find mechanics to work on it? Being inbetween Vancouver and Calgary they should be able to get the specific parts in a couple days right?

Also for any modders out there for a decent pair of shocks for off roading (maybe some similar to the ones on off road packages) how much would I realisticly be looking at with installation and whatnot? Looks like I may try and opt for a cheaper 06/07 Ram and get a leveling kit, new tires, skid plates, and shocks. Would I save anything buy making my own little off road package or are they actually a pretty good deal?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

i purchased some high-end bilstein shocks for my truck (set of 4) and i paid $300. i dunno how much it would cost to have them installed by an auto shop since i installed them myself. 

the only issue i really have with purchasing 4x4 "packages" as you mentioned, is that you are then limited by what proucts you can get. in the 4x4 world there are countless quality companies that turn out high-end products. by not purchasing a 4x4 "package" you are ensuring that you can choose the best quality products for your truck. 

when you purchase one of those packages alot of times you will get some decent parts but those packeges are also loaded with some lower quality parts because the respective companies have an agreement with eachother to bundle their products together. if you shop around well enough, you can find deals for the individual parts that beat out the deal offered for packages.

i hope that all made sense.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Thank you, what I was hoping to hear, and thought. Looks like I will be going that route then.

On a kind of side note anyone know what you need to do to a truck to make it sand ready? I want to take it to the sand dunes when I get it but want to make sure I don't need any special filters or something?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

btw anyone watched here how Top Gear took Toyota Hilux to North Pole? ha you better do it
and here is another one about the same car 
YouTube - Top Gear - killing a Toyota pt 1 - BBC
dont forget to watch part two lol


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The Polar special was one of their best episodes. Aside from Jeremy deciding to end it with a "There no such thing as global warming" note, it was incredible. I suppose the picture of the frozen penis was a little disturbing, but it was just for a second...


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

blindpig said:


> Thank you, what I was hoping to hear, and thought. Looks like I will be going that route then.
> 
> On a kind of side note anyone know what you need to do to a truck to make it sand ready? I want to take it to the sand dunes when I get it but want to make sure I don't need any special filters or something?


As to your earlier question, people do not give Chrysler enough credit for their drivetrains. My boss's Dodge Caravan just turned over 334000 miles today on original motor and transmission, and I know many people who own older Jeeps who get well over 300k. So for mechanical reliability, the Ram is a good route. Just watch the electronics, they can be a little temperamental in Chryslers.

As for the sand, get some relatively aggressive tires (more aggressive A/T's such as BFGoodrich's A/T's would be good enough if you still want good on-road characteristics as well), a little bit of lift would help and drop the air pressure in your tires when you hit the sand and you'll be fine. No other mods necessary as long as you're not being stupid about it.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> As to your earlier question, people do not give Chrysler enough credit for their drivetrains. My boss's Dodge Caravan just turned over 334000 miles today on original motor and transmission, and I know many people who own older Jeeps who get well over 300k. So for mechanical reliability, the Ram is a good route. Just watch the electronics, they can be a little temperamental in Chryslers.
> 
> As for the sand, get some relatively aggressive tires (more aggressive A/T's such as BFGoodrich's A/T's would be good enough if you still want good on-road characteristics as well), a little bit of lift would help and drop the air pressure in your tires when you hit the sand and you'll be fine. No other mods necessary as long as you're not being stupid about it.


Thanks, really glad to hear they are capable of that kind of mileage. 
Looks like I may be hitting the sand dunes after a week or two of having it . Right now it is looking like if I can't get a Titan to a competitive price with the Ram I will get a Ram but if so I will have to get the Titan (I care to much about looks ).


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

The Titan is definitely also a good truck. You have good taste in trucks dude.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> No, you won`t have any real problems these dyas. The only difference you may experience is if you break something far from a large town, you might be waiting a day or two for them to get the part trucked to them overnight and imports as a rule cost a little more.
> 
> Any mechanilcal failures will be warranty, it`s really just if you break something off roading. If you are prepared for spending an extra night somewhere, then it really is`nt an issue.


The places I plan on going (Revelstoke, Kicking Horse, Apex, Calgary, Banff, Vancouver, ect.) I really wouldn't mind spending another night . 
Thanks for the help though! I just want to hurry up and get it now! Got to wait for something to go through before I can open this up on my credit but should be within the next week !


----------

